# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > QiDi 3D Printer Forum >  Looking at this printer QIDI

## lfseeney

*QIDI TECHNOLOGY 3DP-QDA16-01 Dual Extruder Desktop 3D Printer*Been reading up on stuff.

Looks like a good price for a decent printer.


Looks like I need to add a glass print bed to it.
Something like
https://www.amazon.com/StrongFinish-...VHJ6C7SFPM8DGE 

What else would you suggest?

To start with.

Was thinking a few rolls of *HATCHBOX 3D PLA-1KG1.75-WHT

*Hoping to use it to make odds and ends for 1/100 wargames, and to test things for jewelry.
Buildings, barrels, boxes, some parts to be added to my laser cut stuff to make things more SciFi looking.

Thanks for any help,
Lee

----------


## lfseeney

Or Should I be looking at this one?
*QIDI TECHNOLOGY 3D Printer, New Model: X-one*I saw on the QUDI page a model 2 from the large one but no real info on it.

The more I read the less I know it seems.

----------

